# NEW Take on PORN???



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, probably nuttin new as u know...
"nuttin Nude under the Sun."

But with all i see written here on TAM, i havent seen anything
re: marr'd couples filming (or snapping pics) themselves flirting, 
acting out, hardcore porn of Themselves and using that to 
help stimulate their "drives" somewhat when feeling a little too
limp or dry.

maybe i missed it already posted here over the yrs but hey,
*whatta ya'll think?* would alleviate some folks concerns over
other people/partners or insecurites.

i would love to see me and mine in action, but alas...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

could you please make your words bigger so it is easy for me to read! 

I am an old lady............................

I think one thread did mention that they did it to have fun!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...g-sex-your-spouse-your-own-later-pleasur.html


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

The allure of porn for men is the fact that the women they are looking at are NOT their wives and girlfriends. The only thrill most people get from shooting themselves having sex is if they do it in order to post it to the many amateur porn sites on the web or the Usenet for others to look at.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Mr B. I respectfully disagree.

(Darn, it even rhymes )


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

reachingshore said:


> Mr B. I respectfully disagree.
> 
> (Darn, it even rhymes )


With my first point or my second?

If it's the first I have to ask how did porn become a multibillion dollar business if guys were satisfied taking photos and videos of their wives and girlfriends?

If it's my second (and you are a married guy) all I have to say is....wait a few years.....lol


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

I am not a guy  And I am forced to plead the 5th on both counts for the risk of sounding **err** insensitive


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Mr B, I also disagree. I might be a strange guy, but I watch porn just for the stuff that happens in it. My girlfriend knows this. When I watch porn I just imagine me and her doing that stuff, as I am not really attracted to most of the models. Hell, we even sometimes get ideas from it 

She on the other hand watches porn for stuff she is interested in (like lesbian and homosexual stuff).

And for the second part, I dunno, seemed interesting, but wouldn't need to upload it if it were me doing it.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my h and i have done pictures since we moved in together, about 16 years ago. we moved on to digital camera, and video filming.

i guess he watches it when im not around.....


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Draguna said:


> Mr B, I also disagree. I might be a strange guy, but I watch porn just for the stuff that happens in it. My girlfriend knows this. When I watch porn I just imagine me and her doing that stuff, as I am not really attracted to most of the models. Hell, we even sometimes get ideas from it
> 
> She on the other hand watches porn for stuff she is interested in (like lesbian and homosexual stuff).
> 
> And for the second part, I dunno, seemed interesting, but wouldn't need to upload it if it were me doing it.


The operative word here is "girlfriend" let's talk after you've been married for ten years.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you guys considered a 3rd party filming it? The missus will have none of it -.-

Kinda a shame


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Many wives are either too inhibited when they are younger (I was) and/or too embarrased about their bodies to be filmed by their partners , including pictures snapped , too worried who might get ahold of them (kids!), so husbands are left not being able to do this many times, even if they wanted too. 

I personally believe God himself built it into men to desire viewing a little "variety"- this is why men are so "visual". And true, I agree with Draguna here, we can learn alot from some of those visual porn positions, some just think of what we can do with the spouse. This is honorable. 

Men wanting to view some variety, I just don't take this as any threat at all (but used too), it is the same reason women have heart throbs & go Ga Ga over their favorite movie stars & musicians. It means little. This doesn't in any way mean ALL of these particlar men will cheat on their wives or are bound to be unfaithful, or even love their wives any less. My dear husband is why I believe these things to be so. It simply means they have a Healthy sex drive & they are "Men", inspired by visual beauty . 

Women who have a healthy sex drive generally enjoy it too, it is all about hormones.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Mr B said:


> The operative word here is "girlfriend" let's talk after you've been married for ten years.


Well, we've been together for almost 10 years. We do want to marry, but only after we land ourselves some good jobs. I'm still studying and she is struggling to find any that fit her degree. Either way, it' not a short fling 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

Christmas 09 my present to my H was a scrapbook of pics. Lingerie, wigs, a lot of nude ones. I also typed out a lot of my fantasies & put them in it. Definitely the gift that keeps on giving:lol:

I also set our bedroom up one night like a studio. Pulled out a lot of lingerie, wigs, gloves, jewelry, etc. let him put together the combinations he liked, gave him a camera, and we had our own 'lingerie show'. That was an awesome time & he still talks about it. 

He's filmed us masturbating together. Next we're going to film the sex. 

Good times:smthumbup:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Mr B, I also disagree. I might be a strange guy, but I watch porn just for the stuff that happens in it. My girlfriend knows this. When I watch porn I just imagine me and her doing that stuff, as I am not really attracted to most of the models. Hell, we even sometimes get ideas from it
> 
> She on the other hand watches porn for stuff she is interested in (like lesbian and homosexual stuff).
> 
> And for the second part, I dunno, seemed interesting, but wouldn't need to upload it if it were me doing it.


This may be TMI (but afterall it is TAM, what could be TMI??), but I like the homosexual stuff too and I don't know why...


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Have you guys considered a 3rd party filming it? The missus will have none of it -.-
> 
> Kinda a shame


We've doen the "third party" thing a few times. Enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> This may be TMI (but afterall it is TAM, what could be TMI??), but I like the homosexual stuff too and I don't know why...


me too. i just accept where i am on the spectrum...not totally straight, but slightly crooked, lol


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

janesmith said:


> me too. i just accept where i am on the spectrum...not totally straight, but slightly crooked, lol


Describes me perfectly...slightly crooked!


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> We've doen the "third party" thing a few times. Enjoyed the hell out of it.


I can't even stand seeing my wife naked much less taking pictures of her. But bring in a "3rd" party and I might consider it.....


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Mr B said:


> I can't even stand seeing my wife naked much less taking pictures of her. But bring in a "3rd" party and I might consider it.....


Wait what? Am I reading this wrong or did the joke fly over my head?

Edit: after reading other posts etc, I get it now.


----------



## Drayvius (Nov 30, 2010)

This can be a good idea. Depending on the people involved. I think, that not only do you get something AFTER the filming, but I think that the filming can be a good, fun process in itself. The problem here is, that some "people"...(i dont want to generalize) have self image issuses. 

Take my wife for example. She is GORGEOUS. So beautiful, but she doesnt even like sex with the lights on >.> let alone filming. No matter how much I try >_<


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

A year or two ago, my wife allowed me to take some pictures of her/us fooling around. I'd been wanting to for a while, but she was uncomfortable with the idea. After a short time, she began to have fun with it, too. She even has a friend with a side business taking sexy pics. Think a "cheesecake" approach to Glamour Shots, and that's what she does. Anyway, the wife's considered having some of those taken.

With her enjoying taking pics, I started to wonder if she'd be game for some video. Well, before I settled on a means of bringing up the subject, she suggested taking the video camera with us on our anniversary getaway weekend last fall. Unfortunately, after only a couple of short videos were filmed, Mother Nature decided to intervene and toss a wet blanket on our planned weakens of nothing but room service and sex. :-(

We enjoyed ourselves with both, and definitely plan to do some more. I'd love to have some nice footage of all sorts of fun, but some of it would require that third party for filming. And I don't think either of us are quite ready for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Mr B said:


> I can't even stand seeing my wife naked much less taking pictures of her. But bring in a "3rd" party and I might consider it.....


That's so bad! I hope that's not the reason my husband keeps rejecting me, that would break my heart.


----------

